# Bluetooth Keyboard with CM9



## simpat1zq (Oct 13, 2011)

I was thinking about getting this case that has a built in bluetooth keyboard. Are bluetooth keyboards kind of standard in that they will just work with CM9? I'm assuming that if bluetooth isn't working on CM9, that it eventually will work. But I just want to make sure that nothing special will have to be done for certain keyboards working with it. I want to pull the trigger on it, but don't want to spend $50, to find out that it won't work later.


----------



## GoldenOski (Jan 19, 2012)

bluetooth works with CM9. I've used it to transfer pictures from my computer. I personally haven't tried it for a keyboard though although I feel like if it can connect to my computer, it should be able to connect to a keyboard


----------



## volfan22 (Oct 14, 2011)

I remember seeing stuff just like this for cm7 but I'm not really sure if it would be any different than cm7. I'm glad you asked this though because I want to know the answer too. I want to get one too. I like the one your're looking at but does anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## scunaz (Sep 24, 2011)

Used Bluetooth keyboard today on cm9 and it works fine.









Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## simpat1zq (Oct 13, 2011)

Awesome. So does this mean that if one BT keyboard works, then they will pretty much all work?


----------



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

I'll check mine for you when I get home. That's definitely an apple BT keyboard (five bucks it's just an iPad case they redubbed "Touchpad-specific"), so if it works on my case it will definiltely work on that one.


----------



## Sleeepy2 (Jan 20, 2012)

I have 2 different BT keyboards and both work great. It is also fairly easy to customize the custom buttons to do what you want. 1 keyboard is made for the ipad and has a little square button that I mapped to the home button.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## simpat1zq (Oct 13, 2011)

I went ahead and ordered this keyboard/case. I'll probably load up CM9 before it gets here. I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## litdroid (Jun 21, 2011)

Official Touchpad keyboard for WebOS was working fine for me a few days ago when I was testing it out on CM9. It wouldn't work at all with CM7 due to issues syncing. So should be good to go on CM9


----------



## Mossy (Oct 29, 2011)

not sure if its any help
i am typing this on the HP Bluetooth keyboard
using files (.kl and .kcm)
located at the post listed below
post also includes dev info and tools

not exactly the post url, but if you google "issue #73 keyboard"
you will get there


----------



## rogabean (Jan 17, 2012)

Highly recommend the motorola BT keyboard and mouse combo - both work flawlessly in CM9 - and if you order from the motorola store it's like 40 bucks for the keyboard (nice hard build, none of that rubber crap) and add the mouse to the cart and it's you get the mouse for free at checkout. (at least was when i ordered earlier this week and got in today)


----------



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

So I can confirm that the iPad bt keyboard case works in CM9, mostly because I
m typing from it right now.

Best of luck!


----------



## mvance56 (Jan 30, 2012)

I am currently running cm9 alpha 2 on my HP Touchpad and am having problems getting my bluetooth keyboard to work. I reciently purchased a keyboard on amazon for $20, called keyboard for iPad. the keyboard works great in WebOs as well as on my iTouch. Any suggestions you might have would be helpful.


----------

